# Is ebay a good place to sell small gold nuggets?



## carcrossguy (Jan 7, 2011)

I have 2 ounzes of 0.2 to 1.0 gram small yukon nuggets and 2 ounzes of smaller stuff around .02 grams each. Planning on shipping in normal letter mail ie 57 cents for canada and $1 to usa. I see some small nuggets go for twice the value of the gold and some at about spot price of gold. Seems like the smooth nuggets are worth half what the rugged nuggets go for. I try to avoid ebay fees by charging a fortune for shipping and nothing for the nugget but paypal is still taking 10 percent. The main competitive advantage is with retail customers as they'd have to pay tax and pay retail if they bought anywhere else.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260717237272&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 7, 2011)

10% to paypal is very reasonable if you expect to get twice of their (nuggets) value. On the other hand I would never send gold in plain envelope. It is not that somebody is going to save on shipping - main reason is that item may get lost and besides that you never know who you are selling to. What if person will claim that they never received anything? In that case you save on postage but lose 100% on item in question. I always charge my buyers accurate postage and they do not complain as they can see real postage amount on stamp on envelope. I would not underestimate potential losses by sending items not registered. It is that magic what surrounds gold. They may never complained that they did not got batteries or anything small. When gold is involved however small amount it may increase greediness of some people and they may take their chance. 
We swim with sharks. However big or experienced - there is always somebody bigger and smarter.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 7, 2011)

There is always opportunity to put them for sale here and ask for offers.


----------



## triplemgold (Jan 17, 2011)

paypal's fee is 2.9% not 10%


----------



## rbramsey (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't forget that eBay charges around 9% in addition to Paypal's 2.9%

Richard


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 17, 2011)

Always read the small print... (paypal, ebay auction fees, credit card charges, conversion difference when paid or withdrawn in another currency) Yes we can take 10% as something near reality. :twisted:


----------

